# dialetto di Madrid



## acicciamia

Ciao ragazzi, io amo lo spagnolo in generale, però vorrei conoscere in particolare i modi di dire tipici di Madrid ma soprattutto la pronuncia tipica madrilena.
Ci sono parole tipiche che si usano a Madrid?
Mi potreste definire o fare degli esempi sulla pronuncia tipica dei madrileni?
Grazie, scusate se questa domanda potrebbe sembrarvi un pò bizzarra!!
Grazie tante. Saluti a tutti.
Ps: Se si potesse, mi piacerebbe che mi scriveste delle frasi con le abbreviazioni tipiche (come ad esempio "pa' ca" o "pa' allá", io non le so).
Grazie ancora.
Acicciamia.


----------



## dinube

la pronuncia bisogna sentirla
dipende del grupo sociale, ci sono tante...


----------



## acicciamia

Hai ragione, però volevo sapere giusto qualche cosina, tipo la "s" che a volte non si pronuncia (spesso sento nelle canzoni spagnole, ad esempio in quelle degli Estopa, che la "s" si salta) e quando si pronuncia viene pronunciata molto dolcemente, oppure la "d" che si trova nei participi passati non viene affatto pronunciata.
Poi volevo chiedervi se mi potreste spiegare quando la "v" sembra una "b"(nella pronuncia) e viceversa, non capisco, esiste anche la pronuncia forte di queste due consonanti o solo quella debole?
Se poteste aiutarmi mi farebbe piacere, grazie a tutti.
Un bacione, Acicciamia.


----------



## dinube

la *s *en Madrid se pronuncia bien, los problemas con la s se dan en Andalucia y Murcia
la *d* de los participios la gente joven se la salta: "te has pasao", pero antes era un error de las clases sociales menos educadas
la *b* y la *v *se pronuncian SIEMPRE como una* b* italiana
yo tengo muchos problemas para conseguir pronunciar vuestra v
necesitas saber algunaotra cosa ?
En Madrid a vecesen vez de decir la palabra ''bonito'', dicen ''majo''


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Una cosa che sempre fanno tanti di Madrid (sebbene non tutti) e che adesso si sente dappertutto è fare che la S diventi una G/J davanti un suono K/C/Q. C'era un ministro molto consociuto (José Bono) per questa caratteristica linguistica. Il verbo "esconder", ad esempio, pronunciato così diventerebbe "*ej*conder". O immagina la conversazione seguente: "¿Te vienes a la playa con nosotros?" "No creo. E*j* *q*ue me encuentro muy mal".


----------



## dinube

es que Bono no es de Madrid, es *manchego,* como don Quijote. En la region de Murcia, que esta pegada a la Mancha, a Albacete,  esa pronunciacion es muy tipica
Piensa que en Madrid hay gente de todas partes, es la capital, supongo que en Roma pasara lo  mismo


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

dinube said:


> es que Bono no es de Madrid, es *manchego,* como don Quijote. En la region de Murcia, que esta pegada a la Mancha, a Albacete, esa pronunciacion es muy tipica
> Piensa que en Madrid hay gente de todas partes, es la capital, supongo que en Roma pasara lo mismo


 
Sí, ya sé que Bono es manchego (¡todo el mundo lo sabe! ) y que éste es un rasgo característico de ciertas zonas de Castilla la Mancha, pero también de Madrid (¡que está al lado!). Eso sí: la televisión ha hecho que este rasgo fonético se haya extendido por todo el territorio, porque aquí en Cataluña muchos castellanohablantes lo han adoptado y os diré que incluso se oyen "ej ques" en catalán 

Luego hay toda una serie de expresiones/coletillas muy madrileñas, como "macho" o "la leche".


----------



## mauro63

La pronunciación aspirada de la s es lo usual en Argentina principalmente en Buenos Aires y también en Uruguay. Por ej  "mosca" se pronuncia mojca , si la S se pronunciara sibilante nos sonaría extraño. Delante de p o t , el sonido es aspirado pero mucho  más suave, es más, la s ni se nota.
Si la s es final  seguida de vocal se pronuncia , aunque en algunas zonas también la aspiran suavemente. De todos modos hay infinidad de variantes.
Creía que en España era típico de Andalucía y Canarias .


----------



## innamorato

Come fai ad apprendere la pronuncia in un forum? dai,su. Va' a Madrid, stacci un po' di tempo (condizioni permettendo) e impari.
Al max, qui puoi avere delle "dritte"..
Ciau!


----------



## narhei

dinube said:


> la *s *en Madrid se pronuncia bien, los problemas con la s se dan en Andalucia y Murcia


 
No creo que la no pronunciación de *s* al final, que se da efectivamente en Andalucía y Murcia, sea un problema, sino un acento diferente del estándar. Al igual que lo es el español que se habla en Madrid, donde no es extraño oír Madri*z*, como tampoco es extraño oír *ejque* en Madrid, incluso a gente que no sea Manchega.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

A mí del habla madrileña me llama la atención el laísmo "la di un regalo" , y en la pronunciación aparte de las mencionadas por algunos de vosotros, la pronunciación de la *s *como *r *ante ciertas consonantes como "son la*r* dos", y la pérdida de la *t *en el grupo *tl*, "Alántico".

En cuanto a Estopa, no son madrileños, son catalanes de origen extremeño y su pronunciación es propia de muchos catalanes de origen meridional.

Como ya te han dicho, en una ciudad tan grande hay diferencias de modo de hablar y de pronunciar entre los diferentes grupos sociales.
Es muy típico de las clases más pudientes un determinado acento que podríamos llamar "pijo" que me es difícil,si no imposible de reproducir por escrito, que suele marcar mucho las eses y que usa coletillas peculiares como "o sea", "para nada" o el aumentativo "súper" "estoy superbien" . Asimismo este acento "pijo" se caracteriza por un tono nasal al hablar.

No se habla igual en el barrio de Salamanca que en Vallecas.


----------



## Berenguer

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> A mí del habla madrileña me llama la atención el laísmo "la di un regalo" , y en la pronunciación aparte de las mencionadas por algunos de vosotros, la pronunciación de la *s *como *r *ante ciertas consonantes como "son la*r* dos", y la pérdida de la *t *en el grupo *tl*, "Alántico".



Bueno, siento discrepar, pero soy madrileño casi gato y nunca he oído a un madrileño castizo, es decir, que hable madrileño, decir "son lar dos". Lo de la pérdida del grupo "tl" sí lo he oído, pero no como una característica del madrileño, sino más bien referida a falta generalizada de buena pronunciación en la sociedad española. Y lo del laísmo, eso sí que es madrileño, como lo ya dicho del "ejque".

Aporto un par de términos muy madrileños. Nuestra  "calle de Alcalá" mundialmente famosa gracias al maestro Alonso (el de las zarzuelas, no el de los F1), por aquí, en castizo puro se la conoce como la "calcalá".
Para referirnos a nosotros mismos decimos "el menda lerenda" , para chica "cachí", para cazadora o abrigo "chupa", para enrollarse con una chica (o quizás un poquito más) decimos "trajinar", para jefe "baranda", como sinónimo de bueno "fetén", y habría muchas más.
Así, una oración de un madrileño quedaría: "Tu, tronco, el menda lerenda se acaba de trajinar a una gachí fetén en el despacho del baranda" 

De todas formas, poca gente en Madrid habla un madrileño tan afectado como el de la oración anterior.

Para más términos mirad este enlace (no estoy de acuerdo con todos los términos que propone, pero hace una aproximación bastante válida)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola Berenguer y ciao a tutti! 

Decir que lo de menda lerenda viene del caló http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=menda y creo que no es algo exclusivo de Madrid. Yo, que soy "muy catalaneta", lo digo mucho  

Lo de los pijos y el "o sea", etc. es igual igualito en Pedralbes (nuestro Salamanca )

Por cierto, lo de "gachí" me sonaba a caló y veo que así es: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=gachí

Baci a tutti ed a presto!


----------



## Berenguer

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Hola Berenguer y ciao a tutti!
> 
> Decir que lo de menda lerenda viene del caló http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=menda y creo que no es algo exclusivo de Madrid. Yo, que soy "muy catalaneta", lo digo mucho
> 
> Lo de los pijos y el "o sea", etc. es igual igualito en Pedralbes (nuestro Salamanca )
> 
> Por cierto, lo de "gachí" me sonaba a caló y veo que así es: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=gachí
> 
> Baci a tutti ed a presto!



¡Buenas Tradu! 
Ciertamente se me ha olvidado comentar que, y desconozco la razón a la par que me desconcierta, pero muchos de los términos atribuidos al hablar chulapo son procedentes del caló.  Además ese hecho, y el hecho tácito de la dispersión cultural hace que términos puramente madrileños, se hayan exportado a otros lugares y viceversa. Así, hace poco descubrí que, en la línea de la "calcalá", en la zona de levante se dice algo parecido para referirse a casa. Así para decir "hoy comemos en casa de Tradu", se diría en el levante "hoy comemos ca'la Tradu".

Un saludo.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Berenguer said:


> ¡Buenas Tradu!
> Ciertamente se me ha olvidado comentar que, y desconozco la razón a la par que me desconcierta, pero muchos de los términos atribuidos al hablar chulapo son procedentes del caló. Además ese hecho, y el hecho tácito de la dispersión cultural hace que términos puramente madrileños, se hayan exportado a otros lugares y viceversa. Así, hace poco descubrí que, en la línea de la "calcalá", en la zona de levante se dice algo parecido para referirse a casa. Así para decir "hoy comemos en casa de Tradu", se diría en el levante "hoy comemos ca'la Tradu".
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Ui, eso me suena muy catalán, que, al fin y al cabo, es lo que se habla en Levante además del castellano. Lo de "ca la" es lo que decimos en catalán (estándar y sus variantes) para hablar de la casa de alguien (como el _chez_ francés, el genitivo sajón en inglés y el _da_ italiano).

Spero che gli italiani di questo forum capiscano!


----------



## faranji

El _ejqueísmo_ no es típicamente madrileño, sino manchego. Se ha extendido mucho por Madrid, es cierto, pero principalmente en la zona sur de la ciudad; en la zona norte es mucho menos frecuente. Hoy en día es un verdadero _shibboleth_ socioeconómico: en según qué ambientes capitalinos, dejar escapar un _ejque_ supone un verdadero suicidio social. 

Lo de _lar dos_ sí se lo he oído a bastantes madrileños.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hace unos días ya dije que hay gente que incluso hablando en catalán suelta "ejques". Como señala Faranji, es una cuestión de procedencia y clase social.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Estaba a punto de abrir un hilo en el foro sólo español sobre esto: "son la*r* dos/lo*r* demás/ qué me ha*r* dicho?, etc...", pero parece que me habéis adelantado.
Lo oí muchísimas veces, de hecho mi cumpañero de habitación (de Pamplona) lo decía siempre. Quería saber si esto es típico de algunas regiones (o clases sociales?), veo que Pablo de Soto y Berenguer no están muy de acuerdo.
Grazie


----------

